# My hedgehog is getting fat....



## natashak (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

MY hedgehog is just over a year old. I believe he is getting fat. He can still roll in a ball but i'm not sure how much longer he'll be able to do that. He barely runs on his wheel. I'm not 100% sure on that, because if he does run on his wheel, i'm sleeping. But there isn't much poop on the wheel or pee in the bedding underneath the wheel. I don't know HOW to get a hedgehog to run on their wheel more, so what i'm really wanting to know is how to portion his food so he stops over eating. I feed my hedgehog the same food as the breeder did. He won't take any other type of cat food. He doesn't like people food except for cheerios. And he doesn't like meal worms or anything like that. He's picky. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the fat and protein percentage of his food?


----------



## Mia_Is_My_Hedgie (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello!^-^ I feed my hedgehog about a fourth a cup a night.\ a few tablespoons\half a handful\ definatly not more or anywhere near a cup. And i only feed her at night. So make sure your hedgie is not eating too often and not too much. Even if he goes to his bowl and tries to eat that doesnt mean you should give him more. To get my hedgehog on her wheel i simply almost trap her in it. Give your hedgehog no other option but to run on it. I put mine in a play pen with only the wheel, And sometimes cover the opening. You can also take him outside in your yard somewhere and just let him run around. This is very effective for my hedge^-^


----------



## natashak (Jan 29, 2014)

Draenog said:


> What is the fat and protein percentage of his food?


Crude Protein (min.)32.0 %
Crude Fat (min.) 18.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0 %
Moisture (max.) 10.0 %
Ash (max.) 6.5 %
Calcium (min.) 1.00%
Phosphorus (min.) 0.80%
Sodium (min.) 0.40%
Magnesium (min.) 0.08%
Magnesium (max.) 0.10% 
Taurine (min.) 0.16%
Vitamin E (min.) 150 I.U./kg 
Vitamin C* (min.) 25 mg/kg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min.)* 3.80%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.)* 0.45%

I've tried other cat foods just in case they stopped making this kind and he won't touch them.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You should definitely get a new food. That fat percentage is pretty high and is causing his weight gain. 

Sorry to disagree with the above poster but you limiting your hedgehogs food should be the last thing to try when wanting a hedgehog to lose weight. They rarely overeat and those that do will need their food limited. However, I think your hedgehog needs to be on a new food.

I can't see on my screen at the moment, but where are you located? If you are in the US I can suggest some great foods to try and switch your little guy over too. You want to take it slow. The goal is to switch over 4 weeks, the first week you 1/4 new and 3/4 old, the second week you do 1/2 and 1/2 and the third week you do 3/4 new and 1/4 old and then by the first week he should be eating all new. One thing to remember when switching, is to track how much he eats (count the kibbles at night and then in the morning) a week before you switch. Then continue to count while he is switching to be sure he is eating enough. If you are switching to a higher quality food, he may also eat less because the higher quality means he's getting more from his food than he was before. 

There are some other ways to get him to lose weight but I really think switching his food will be healthiest for him. He shouldn't be eating so much fat to have to work it off. You want him to be healthy and not have to work off the extra fat he is getting. 

I hope that makes sense. :grin:


----------



## natashak (Jan 29, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> You should definitely get a new food. That fat percentage is pretty high and is causing his weight gain.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with the above poster but you limiting your hedgehogs food should be the last thing to try when wanting a hedgehog to lose weight. They rarely overeat and those that do will need their food limited. However, I think your hedgehog needs to be on a new food.
> 
> ...


He's just so picky, should be interesting. I'll give that a try! I'm in Canada, by the way. I'll do some research. Thanks!


----------



## HedgehogGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> You should definitely get a new food. That fat percentage is pretty high and is causing his weight gain.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with the above poster but you limiting your hedgehogs food should be the last thing to try when wanting a hedgehog to lose weight. They rarely overeat and those that do will need their food limited. However, I think your hedgehog needs to be on a new food.
> 
> ...


 What are some great foods to switch over too here in the US?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wellness Complete Healthy Weight
Chicken Soup for The Soul Weight and Mature

There are two decent foods out there with a fat percentage under 10%. It's pretty hard to find. I try to stick to around 12% which seems to be my magic number. Natural Balance and Solid Gold have some that are lower in fat.


----------

